# First Collar



## Bootiful Boy (Aug 17, 2019)

Monty is now 6 months old and currently has a julius k9 harness,thinking of getting him a collar ,any recommendations or a harness which is less restrictive than the one he has,it just seems more like a saddle.


----------



## Judith40 (Nov 13, 2015)

*Harnesses*

I was advised to always use a harness as small dogs tracheas can be damaged by pulling if the lead is attached to a collar. I use a rolled leather collar and lead by Dogs & Horses, I love them and they last really well. But I always use a harness and because my cockapoo still pulls when she is enthusiastic about something (which is often!) I use one with a front attachment like Halti. I like having the back loop too. I agree the big bulky harnesses seem too large for a little cockapoo, mine weighs 18lb so she's quite small. Good luck!


----------

